# Eine neue Grafikkarte



## paratr00per (29. Juni 2014)

Hey, da ich langsam das Gefühl bekomme, dass meine aktuelle Grafikkarte es nicht mehr lange macht wollte ich mir eine Neue zulegen und hier mal nach eventuellen Empfehlungen fragen.

Bisher hatte ich eine Nvidia gt340 standartmäßig drin gehabt. Nach etwas Recherche im Netz kommt es wohl sehr auf das Netzteil und den Steckplatz an:

Netzteil: FSP400-60EMDN
output 400Watt (mit 230-240V und 5A input) 

Mainboard: MS-7616    
Der Slot ist PCI-Express      


Da die alte Karte Nvidia ist, würde ich solch eine bevorzugen. Mein Budget wäre bis 150€.


Soweit habe ich bei Gamestar geschaut und bin auf die gtx750ti gestoßen, da ich denke dass mein Netzteil nicht wirklich gut ist bietet sich ja eine mit wenig Verbraucht an.

Fragen:
-würde die Grafikkarte theoretisch passen?
-gibt es eine preis/leistungsmäßig bessere Alternative, welche auch passt?
-wo sollte ich diese am besten kaufen (Amazon?)




Würde mich freuen wenn ihr mir weiterhelfen könntet


----------



## Enisra (29. Juni 2014)

die frage ist eher was für eine CPU drin steckt im Rechner
ansonsten würde ich die hier nehmen und auch am besten da kaufen, Amazon ist nen Kaufhaus, gut für Bücher und Gartenmöbeln, aber nicht für Computer

Sapphire Radeon R9 270 Dual-X, 2GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort, full retail

das ist zwar 9€ drüber, aber die Investition lohnt sich


----------



## paratr00per (29. Juni 2014)

Als CPU habe ich ein intel core i5 750@2,67GHz, oder was will man da genau wissen?


----------



## Peacemaker-666 (29. Juni 2014)

Ich würde mich hier der Empfehlung von Enisra anschließen. Für die 270X reicht dein 400-Watt-Netzteil auch noch aus.


----------



## Herbboy (30. Juni 2014)

Schau mal nach, ob und wie viele PCIe-Stecker Dein Netzteil hat. Die sehen so aus http://sgcdn.startech.com/005329/media/products/gallery_large/SATPCIEX8ADP.C.jpg  können auch nur 6Pins haben.


----------



## paratr00per (30. Juni 2014)

Hab nachgesehen, da ist einer mit 6 Pins. Was für einer ist nötig?


----------



## svd (30. Juni 2014)

Für die "R9 270X" Karten zwei von denen. 
Aber idR kommen Grafikkarten mit einem Adapterkabel, welches zwei 4-pin Molex Stecker, dass sind jene für die alten IDE Laufwerke, zu einem 6-pin PCIe Stecker zusammenfasst.


----------



## paratr00per (30. Juni 2014)

Also passt soweit alles ja? Ich würde die dann demnächst bestellen, vielen Dank für die Hilfe an alle


----------



## svd (30. Juni 2014)

Ja, passt soweit. 

Allerdings musst du bei der Modellbezeichnung der Grafikkarte achtgeben. Es gibt nämlich von Sapphire namlich "R9 270 Dual-X" und "R9 270*X* Dual-X" Karten.
Die mit dem 270X Chip kosten manchmal nicht mehr, als ihre langsamer getaktete Schwestern "270 ohne X".


----------



## Herbboy (30. Juni 2014)

Es besteht halt das Risiko, dass das Netzteil knapp nicht reicht. und vlt. schau mal in Shops nach, ob bei dem Modell ein Stromadapter dabei ist, falls Dein Netzteil nur EINEN PCIe-Stecker hat. zB bei alternate.de steht das oft in den Artikeldetails drin, oder auch bei hardwareversand.de, was Enisra verlinkt hatte. Da steht dann zb Spannungsversorgungskabel 6-polig zu 4-polig".

Und ebenfalls wichtig: wieviel Platz hat denn Dein Gehäuse? Miss mal ungefähr, wie lang eine Grafikkarte von der Rückseite des Gehäuses aus gemessen sein darf, bevor sie vorne an Streben oder so im Bereich dranstoßen würde, wo die Festplatte ist. Bei Fertig-PCs wie deinem kann es da nämlich eng werden. Hier wäre eine günstige und recht kurze R9 270X: http://geizhals.at/de/his-radeon-r9-270x-mini-iceq-x-boost-clock-h270xqms2g2m-a1108604.html  die misst 21cm. Und über den Link bekommst Du die auch bei hardwareversand.de günstiger, als wenn Du direkt auf der Shopseite nach der Karte suchst


----------



## svd (30. Juni 2014)

Ist eh fies. Bei Sapphire gibt's zB die "270", die nur einen 6-pin Stecker braucht. Die "270X", welche zwei benötigt. Wobei die "270X full retail" mit Adapter kommt, die "270X lite retail" ohne. 

Aber die kleine HiS sieht nicht schlecht aus, finde ich. Und deren Kühler werden tendenziell eh zu den leiseren gezählt. Ein Adapterkabel liegt, laut Hersteller, aber nicht dabei. (Einfach den Shop auswählen, bei dem du die Grafikkarte kaufst, oder bei Amazon irgendwo mitbestellen, wenn's billiger ist.)


----------



## paratr00per (30. Juni 2014)

Also der Link von Enisra führt ja zur normalen 270, soweit ich das gemessen habe sollte sie auch reinpassen. Sie scheint auch nur einen 6er Stecker zu benötigen(sieht man ja an den Bildern, dass da nur ein 6er Eingang ist und steht auch in den Details). Was mich da beunruhigt ist die Angabe, dass 500w nötig sind(steht unter Erweiterte Eigenschaften/Systemanforderungen).???

Bei der kürzeren(von Herbboy) habe ich eher Bedenken, dass sie zu breit sein könnte. Ansonsten kann ich das Adapterkabel wohl so bestellen das geht klar.

Hier noch ein Bild wie es im PC aussieht: http://i.imgur.com/iJ3tsB6.jpg  (Tiefe ist von der Grünen Platte bis max 14 cm)
Ist zwar nicht groß aber es scheint genug Platz für ne längere Karte zu geben, Die Kabel hängen über der Karte.


----------



## svd (30. Juni 2014)

Du kannst natürlich auch nur eine 270 nehmen. Der Unterschied zur 270X beträgt ja nur ca. 10%. Was in fps halt 33 stat 30, oder 55 statt 50 wäre. Nicht wirklich tragisch. 
Dann würde ich aber kein Modell nehmen, welches über 150€ kostet. Diese 270 von zB PowerColor ist kurz, günstig und wird recht gut bewertet.


----------



## Herbboy (30. Juni 2014)

Also, wenn da, wo das Kabelbündel ist, keine Gehäusestrebe ist, dann passen da sogar Karten mit 30cm rein


----------



## Peacemaker-666 (1. Juli 2014)

Ja, die Kabel kannst du ja neu verlegen. Und was die benötigte Leistung angeht, der Enermax PSU-Calculator spuckt mir dann bei deinem System einen Maximalverbrauch von 385 Watt aus (i5-750; 2 RAM-Riegel; DVD-Laufwerk; DVD-Brenner; 1 HDD; R9 270X) bei 90% Belastung aller Komponenten. Daher würde sogar dein altes 400-Watt Netzteil dafür reichen.


----------



## paratr00per (4. Juli 2014)

So habe jetzt doch die von Herbboy empfohlene 270x bestellt, sie ist heute angekommen HIS Radeon R9 270X Mini IceQ X² Boost Clock, 2GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 2x Mini DisplayPort (H270XQMS2G2M)

Seltsamerweise hat sie nun nicht wie auf den Bild 6 sondern 8 Steckereingänge(für zusätzlichen Strom), ich habe aber nur zwei Kabel mit jeweils 6 Pins darf ich jetzt also mit einem Stecker 6 belegen und mit dem anderen 6er nur 2,? Oder muss ich jetzt noch meine zwei 6er in 4er umwandeln(falls es die gibt) oder einen 6er in nen 8er umwandeln?


----------



## Herbboy (4. Juli 2014)

Nee, das geht leider nicht - ist vielleicht bei der Karte noch ein Adapter dabei? Manchmal hat die Packung einen doppelten Boden, wo noch Zubehör ist. Das ist ägrerlich, dass das nicht dabeistand... denn vermutlich reicht der Karte nur im ABSOLUTEN Extremfall der zweite 6Pin-Stecker nicht GANZ aus, so dass es vorsichtshalber ein 8Pin-Stecker ist... vermutlich sogar eher nur deswegen, falls man ein altes Board mit PCIe1.0 nutzt, was nicht so viel Strom liefern kann wie 2.0 und 3.0, und dann wird eben der Strom stattdessen direkt übers Netzteilkabel bezogen

Die Karte hat aber EINEN 6Pin und EINEN 8Pin, oder?

Wenn kein Adapter beiliegt, dann würd ich so einen hier bestelllen: http://www.amazon.de/Wentronic-93635-Express-Adapterkabel-schwarz/dp/B002RXQDJK  der Preis ist mit Versand, die versenden per Brief - wenn Du Glück hast, wäre der Adapter Montag da. Der Adapter macht aus deinem einen 6Pin-Stecker einen 8Pin-Stecker.


----------



## paratr00per (4. Juli 2014)

Ich habe alles soweit durchsucht, nichts gefunden was mir weiterhelfen kann... wäre es schlimm nur ein Kabel anzuschließen?


----------



## paratr00per (4. Juli 2014)

Die Karte hat nur einen 8er, mir fällt aber auf, dass ich in der Lage bin ein 6er Kabel anzuschließen


(sry für Doppelpost)


----------



## Herbboy (4. Juli 2014)

Also, da kann an sich IMO zwar nichts passieren, denn bei nem 8Pin-Stecker ist ja nichts anders belegt, sondern es kommen nur 2 Pins dazu => hier sind diese 2Pins absteckbar http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...5p2-35850d1238482693-graka-2mal-6-pin-mit.jpg

Aber es wird dann eben evlt. nicht funktionieren, vlt. springt der PC erst gar nicht an bzw. die Grafikkarte wird Alarm geben oder so was, vlt geht er aus bei Last. Falls es klappt, solltest Du aber trotzdem den Adapter ordern.


----------



## paratr00per (4. Juli 2014)

Beim anschließen mit nur 6 Pins kommt wie befürchtet ein Alarmton. Ist es denn prinzipiell in Ordnung einfach so ein 6zu8 Adapter zu benutzen? habe jetzt ein wenig gegoogelt und da scheinen teilweise ja Kabel durch zu schmoren. Zudem wurde noch weiter oben geschrieben, dass die 270x ja angeblich zwei Anschlüsse braucht, ist es also in Ordnung alles über einen laufen zu lassen?


edit: ich habe grade nochmal nachgelesen und in allen Beschreibungen, also beim PCGames Hardware Link und auch bei den aufgeführten Händlern(z.B. http://www.mindfactory.de/product_i...p2--Boost-Clock-Aktiv-PCIe-3-0-x1_960857.html) steht, dass die Karte zwei 6pin Kabel braucht. wurde mir also irgendwie die falsche Karte geschickt?
edit2: selbst auf der Verpackung steht dass die zwei 6er braucht Oo


----------

